# ArrowShotErgo.pdf



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

*File Name*: ArrowShotErgo.pdf
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 20 Apr 2012
*File Updated*: _15 May 2012_
*File Category*: Slingshots

Small lightweight OTT ergo design






Click here to download this file


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Your Generosity and Contributions to this community are well recognised and i would like to thank you for this fantastic share.


----------

